# Shuttle Hawks



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone use these? Looking for experience, if its worth it to use them or not etc etc. I'm thinking of using them for stacked lines on a ball, where I wouldn't have to raise the lowest line to set the upper line. Last trip out, the upper lines on both sides tripped the most.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

They work VERY WELL! I have a handful of them I use at Strawberry and more at the Gorge than anyplace. They are nice to be able to fish shallower depths if your running a bait deep off the ball. 

Because of the bead stop, you should only run one "Hawk" to each downrigger. Other wise it wont be able to float to the surface. You'll want to run similar lures/baits on the hawk and ball to keep speed for the lure about the same. Great for Kokes and bows at the Gorge when going deep for Mac. Be careful when removing them from the cable! I have watched a couple slip out of my hand while removing the rubber band keeper and slowly sink to the bottom of the lake. At $14 a piece, that can get pricy. That's why I have that many in my bag.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I wanted to use them to reset the top lines without disturbing the lower lines. Thanks for the response.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've placed a #16 Rubber Band on the rigger cable as a release and it worked. Much simpler and only costs $4 for a bag of 200.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I use these instead of rubber bands. I use them all the time. I don't use beads on the cable - I use my digital line counter reels to set them at whatever depth I need. The clips slide on and off the slot very easily without opening the clip. Get the smallest ones you can find. Couple of bucks gets you a dozen of them at Walmart.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

dubob said:


> View attachment 148496
> 
> I use these instead of rubber bands. I use them all the time. I don't use beads on the cable - I use my digital line counter reels to set them at whatever depth I need. The clips slide on and off the slot very easily without opening the clip. Get the smallest ones you can find. Couple of bucks gets you a dozen of them at Walmart.


I've been thinking about trying those clips, I've used small chip bag clips before and glue a pad on them I cut from a flip flop the wife gets when she gets a pedicure. I've used a lighter weight (6#) and that allows a bow in the rigger line. Once the second pole slides down the cable, it wont go any further down once it reaches the center of the bow. Not precise depth fishing by any means, but I've hooked fish doing that.


----------

